# Shopworks



## jim55912 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone use Shopworks software?

www.shopworx.com


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We have looked at it but haven't been able to justify the cost.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## williamgeorge (Dec 4, 2008)

Shopfittings and supplies for retail and fashion-buy online-for less! Glass Display Showcases Aluminium Framed Showcases, Wooden Framed Showcases Frameless Display Cases, Showcase Lighting..
---------------------
williamgeorge
seo


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> what is it?


One person I heard called it the top-of-the-line business management software that has all the bells and whistles. I know a couple of the people that work for the company. I think it would be fair to say that the majority of the users are larger shops because the starting price of the software is over $5,000 and there is a yearly support fee. If you have a company that does a decent amount of sales or you have several users (on the sales / accounting side), it might be worth looking into. However, it is not for the start-up or small shops in my opinion. I know that if you call up, either Kyle Venit or Tony Williams will be more than happy to get you a trial version and talk about the features / benefits it provides. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## JSOMMER (Sep 23, 2011)

I looking to talk to people who do not use SHOPWORKS anymore and why they do not I'm looking to purchase it. And also looking at Precise Software and anyone who does not use it. To compare the 2 systems thanks JB SOMMER


----------

